# PFYC Rear Bumper Decals HELP PLEASE



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

my gto is the impulse metallic blue and i want to order the decals that lay in the rear bumper but i dont know what color to order that will match the paint the best is it the medium reflective blue or the dark reflective blue if anyone has ordered it and knows what looks best please tell me thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Silver will match your wheels.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't waste your money! The vinyl decals are SH!T. How do I know, you ask? I tried it just 30 minutes ago... they just came in the mail today. I bought some from Maryland Speed, and after 20 minutes of sweating, swearing, and being gentle, I threw them in the trash. They didn't fit the insert, stretched easy, and looked like ass real quick after a few tries.

Honestly, I think I'm going to tape up my insert and hand-paint the letters.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

The ones from GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products are much better and if you opt for the Liquid Dome it will make it much harder to F up.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Don't waste your money! The vinyl decals are SH!T. How do I know, you ask? I tried it just 30 minutes ago... they just came in the mail today. I bought some from Maryland Speed, and after 20 minutes of sweating, swearing, and being gentle, I threw them in the trash. They didn't fit the insert, stretched easy, and looked like ass real quick after a few tries.
> 
> Honestly, I think I'm going to tape up my insert and hand-paint the letters.


:agree.. I did the same thing. I ordered them all excited to put them on. And when i went to put them in, they didnt fit right. I even ripped one while getting frustrated doing it. I threw them in the trash as well. Definitely never again. Either gonna get the whole valance painted or just the letters like you said


----------

